# Nacara Cosmetics



## Caramel_QT (May 12, 2008)

Anyone on this forum have experience with this line? Yesterday I saw my sister and noticed her skin looked flawless...She says she's been using Nacara's cream to powder foundation. Her skin looked radiant. She said it was about $20 (cdn) which I personally think is steep for a drugstore brand, but hey as a WOC, I will pay if this product is going to match my complexion perfectly and make my skin look flawless....


----------



## redecouverte (May 13, 2008)

I heard about them too a long time ago. A french magazine i think it was Divas raved about their products. I've never tried them though..


----------

